# Where to purchase Nerite Snails



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone in the club know a good site for purchasing a few Nerite Snails to help clear out my BBA algae? My 2 clown loaches are eating all of my pest snails.

Thanks,

Mike Herod


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

www.crayfishshop.com I had a good experience with them.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Also do a search for Wilma Duncan's website, she has nerites.

I believe the loaches will eat the nerites.

Pedro


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Here's Wilma's website.

http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/

If you decide to order some I'd like to add to your order and help with shipping.

Tammy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the loaches will be okay with the nerites. The nerites seem to be too large for them to bother them.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Aaron, Pedro and Tammy for your responses.

Tammy, I will probably be ordering some next week or so. I will send you a private message when I get the ordering info.

Thanks,

Mike Herod


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I think the loaches will be okay with the nerites. The nerites seem to be too large for them to bother them.


I got mine from AzGardens. Even though they are large, the Yo-Yo and Clown Loaches managed to decimate these Snails.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Sang. I guess I won't be putting them in with the loaches after all. I still have a couple of tanks for them though. I have heard some bad things about AZGardens. Have you had any problems with them?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

CrownMan said:


> I have heard some bad things about AZGardens. Have you had any problems with them?


Please understand everyone's experience can be different. I can only speak of my experiences and that has been neutral so far.

I've placed two orders.

On the first, I did not receive any order confirmation or shipping acknowledgement e-mail. But, the product showed up as promised on their website. The plants were in good condition and the order was complete.

On the second order, I received email cofirmations, the package showed up as promised. The package was not complete. Some items were missing and while I had selected XL upgrade on some crypts, they were the smaller version. Also, two of the three Pleco's were DOA. e-Mail AZG and they replied promptly on monday and refunded monies to correct all issues.

So, in summary, not the best order management process or pick/pack process interms of getting the order correct, but workable and I would do business with them again. Kind of the best of all evils I would say.

If someone finds a vendor that manages orders and provides customer service like newegg.com or something like that for plants etc, they should let us know.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

i had good success with aquariumplants.com today in terms of customer service. will know tomorrow if the order comes in correct!


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Spar said:


> i had good success with aquariumplants.com today in terms of customer service. will know tomorrow if the order comes in correct!


update:
got plants in yesterday. everything came in perfect. same size and # as expected. good quality. Did overnight shipping though, which is their choice. Ran $38. 2nd day was the only other method they would do at $17.

so... I would highly recommend ordering from aquariumplants.com for anyones future purchases.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I emailed Wilma and she will sell her Olive Nerite snails at a club discount of $1.50 each and $10 shipping with a cold pack. I plan on ordering about 40 of the little buggers.

Mike


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

When are you ordering?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm probably going to order this next week. If you would like me to order some for you, no problem. Just let me know how many.

Mike


----------

